# Flux remover



## tdukes (Mar 6, 2019)

This is what I have been using to remove flux after completing a board right before I enclose it. I get it from a local electronics shop. It works pretty well, but I think it's kind of pricey. This can is almost empty so I wanted to see if anyone had any suggestions of what works for them.


----------



## Dirty_Boogie (Mar 6, 2019)

How about you back to the future, and use... yes, you guessed it... a Flux Capacitor!  

Just kidding... what you show is the only stuff I know of.


----------



## zgrav (Mar 6, 2019)

rubbing alcohol works, but you should get the highest percentage isopropyl alcohol you can find to do it.  you can wet it down with the alcohol and use compressed air to make it dry quicker.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 6, 2019)

Here is what I use. 






						MG Chemicals - 413B-425G 413B Heavy Duty Flux Remover, 425g (15 oz) Aerosol Can: Soldering Cleaning Products: Amazon.com: Gateway
					

MG Chemicals - 413B-425G 413B Heavy Duty Flux Remover, 425g (15 oz) Aerosol Can: Soldering Cleaning Products: Amazon.com: Gateway



					smile.amazon.com


----------



## StephanCOH (Mar 6, 2019)

zgrav said:


> rubbing alcohol works, but you should get the highest percentage isopropyl alcohol you can find to do it.  you can wet it down with the alcohol and use compressed air to make it dry quicker.



+1 for isopropyl alcohol. I apply it with a qtip. Usually works pretty well.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Mar 6, 2019)

StephanCOH said:


> +1 for isopropyl alcohol. I apply it with a qtip. Usually works pretty well.


 I used to use this method.  But, when I switched from a generic flux in a can to Kester 186, isopropyl alcohol no longer worked and in fact made things much stickier.  I haven't found a method for cleaning this, but also don't care much because it's non-conductive and makes for a far superior soldering experience over the traditional flux.  If anyone has a cleaning solution for this I'll try it.  Either of you guys try those spray-on solvents with this flux?


----------



## zgrav (Mar 6, 2019)

I've not used Kester 186, but I might look into it.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Mar 6, 2019)

I highly recommend it as it's MUCH easier to use in that form.  After I got it an RF EE friend mentioned it's what he and all of his colleagues have it at their desks.


----------



## Robert (Mar 6, 2019)

Kester 186 is the good stuff...  it's what we used when I was a DOD contractor, and ethyl alcohol to clean it up.

That's what I use for soldering SMD components.


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 7, 2019)

I use this.






						Kester 83-1000-0186 Mildly Activated Rosin Liquid Flux Pen for Lead-Bearing and Lead Free Alloy, 0.33 fl. oz.: Electronic Components: Amazon.com: Home Improvement
					

Kester 83-1000-0186 Mildly Activated Rosin Liquid Flux Pen for Lead-Bearing and Lead Free Alloy, 0.33 fl. oz.: Electronic Components: Amazon.com: Home Improvement



					www.amazon.com


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Mar 7, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I use this.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I almost got one of those instead.  I worried that the tip wouldn't be able to get flux onto areas that weren't a flat plane, and also that the tip would wear out before I used all the flux.  Have you experienced either of these?


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 7, 2019)

I use it for SMD have had it about 6 months and used it about 6 times, no issues this far


----------



## tdukes (Mar 8, 2019)

I've ordered the MG Chemicals flux remover and the Kester 186 flux. I'll let you know how it goes.

Todd D.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Mar 9, 2019)

tdukes said:


> I've ordered the MG Chemicals flux remover and the Kester 186 flux. I'll let you know how it goes.
> 
> Todd D.



Just as a heads up, wear gloves. I wear rubber gloves from harbor frieght and if i do more than four boards that stuff will destroy the glove. Works great and for that reasoni dont want it touching my skin


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Mar 9, 2019)

"Works very well for that reason I don't want it touching my skin "

Lol, yep!


----------



## tdukes (Mar 12, 2019)

The flux remover came in, but the flux isn't here yet. The MG Chemicals works better than the Techspray on the flux that is in the kester leaded solder I am using, but it does have more fumes and takes longer to dry.


----------



## tdukes (Mar 16, 2019)

I used the kester liquid flux today and cleaned up with the MG chemicals heavy duty flux remover.  I thought it did a good job of removing the flux residue.


----------



## the_grumpy_gnome (Mar 16, 2019)

Thanks for letting us know how it went, tdukes,


----------

